# stuffed animals?



## emshedgehogs (Jul 4, 2012)

i was wondering do hedgehogs really like stuffed animals? i am getting my hedge in a month,and i was wondering if they like them, and which kind do they like?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It depends completely on the hedgie. Some will completely ignore them, some will poop on them :lol: , and some will carry them around, or even drag them into bed to cuddle with. You could try both big and small ones. Small ones would be easy for them to carry around, and take into bed if they wanted, bigger ones could be something soft to climb on or play tug-o-war with. Just make sure either way that there's no loose threads, and nothing that could be easily bitten off (like buttons or something).


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Stuffies are used for numerous things by hedgehogs... I recall someone on here saying her boy was using one as a... *ahem* "girlfriend" once :lol:

I have a stuffy in Kashi's cage... it is ignored for the most part, but once in a while he will move it around his cage, and sometimes even take it with in into his igloo ^_^

Even if they do ignore it, I think it looks cute in their cage, so I'd get one anyway :lol:


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Both of mine had small stuffed animals (cat toy of beanie baby without loose thread) and with would ignore them most of the time. Sometimes they would push them around with their nose. The jingle ball was more a hit with them.


----------



## emshedgehogs (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks! i think i will be getting my hedge one


----------

